# Athenaeus is becoming Eugene...



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

I need to share this discovery of mine 

Yesterday as I was surfing I came upon a strange society that is called Society of Creative Anachronism.

This is a populated group of people who play with Medieval History.

You choose a name of Medieval Europe and you create a Persona that has a " midieval life" focusing on your interests.
gardening, arts, music, theater, food...

I have checked if those people are a kind of religious group. No way!

They are just having fun. In the States they have lots of Events and meetings and they are trying to create a group in Athens as well.

The only rule you have to comply with is to deal with History before 1600.

I am thinking to join this community as a Byzantine woman who lives in the Byzantine Kingdom of Moreus ( Peloponesse) around 1300 AD

I will have to create a midieval life, a costume, hobbies, food etc.

I think to name myself Eugenia which is a Byzantine name of monastic life.

You know why of course.
I have promised to myself that I will never do 3 things in my life.

Get married with an American
Be a vegetarian
Be a nun.

Since I have failed in the first one I see the next two coming... so It will be a good idea to prepare myself


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Athenaues,

That sounds like a great game and a lot of fun!!!

You have to keep us posted on how it developes...

is your charactor the same as the one from Paros?


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

There is a chapter of the SCA in Kamloops, they do alot of stuff, public demos, parade displays etc..,. Every summer they have a festival up in Clinton, which is about 45 min to an hour from the 'Loops. Good luck with Joining them Atheneus.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

CoolJ have you ever been there?
Are they funny in a bad way?

Ok Athens is a conservative town anyway and I am not planning to parade wearing a toga LOL

Cape Chef, no the persona that I am thinking of is not a persona that really existed. It's not recommendable to choose such personas anyway.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

In Vermont where I try to spend time each summer, there is an organization called "Living History." They mostly stage (US) Revolutionary and Civil War battles, in costume. The funniest thing to me when I pass an "encampment" is to see the participants hanging around their RVs in the parking lot nearby -- in costume, musket in hand. 

There are, I think, many organizations that "do" Civil War battles, on or near the actual sites. Some of them have been in the news lately when women tried to participate as soldiers -- which is historically correct, if on a small scale. The boys didn't want their fun spoiled.  

Vivian -- I'll bet with your garden you come close to being a vegetarian in season. No?


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Well Suzanne I think that the monastery comes next!!! The last stage of decadence will be to become a vegeterian LOL

No offense vegans


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

"Never marry an American." 

Watch it! After 15 years of reverse racist attitudes (I'm a white boy) in the SF Bay area, I know some really good comebacks to such remarks.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Ok.
But I did.This is not the issue though.

Shall I join the SCA??


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Atheneus, the SCA seems to be on the up&up. They don't do anything wierd like running around in togas, etc, the mostly just reinact medeival battles and lifestyles, it's pretty much just an interactive historical society, if you will.


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

What , no Togas ! The Belushis are not going to go for this . 
Toga , Toga , Toga , Toga , Toga . Animal house I presume ?


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I have known a number of people involved in SCA. I have always wanted to join, but 90% of all their events (not counting monthly meetings) take place over the weekends, and that is just awfully hard for a chef to make on a regular basis. Though, they try to create medieval life, the battles they wage are really the main focus for many people.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I really sounds enjoyable. What a great way to have fun and to learn more about history.


----------



## shimmer (Jan 26, 2001)

All I know is that it can be addictive and money-consuming. I had a friend who made all of his own clothing (including capes and codpieces) and participated in fake battles and musical competitions. I knew I lived in the Kingdom of An Tir, they divide the entire country (world, really) up into kingdoms. It's cool. If I had the time and money, I would join. I always thought I was born in the wrong century, although I do like running water and air conditioning. 

~~Shimmer~~


----------



## snakelady1 (Mar 7, 2001)

I am a member of the SCA and it is addictive and can be expensive but it is also alot of fun. My SCA persona is Lady Genevieve du Lac. Based loosely on the time period of William the Conqueor. I met my husband at an event. I have found that by being a member of this society that where ever I may move I can quickly find people who share some of my interests. Makes making friends alot easier.


----------

